# Scherzo for Piano Quartet



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

This is one of my crazy pieces, I guess it could be fun to play, in particular the piano, which sometimes loose control, deliberately.
My intention was to compose something dance inspiring but during the work I relaxed my ambition. For those fond of soft music this piece might be felt as rough or hard but I like its high tempo and sudden alterations.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fthe-enigmatic-passion-2


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It has some nice counterpoint. Something about it sounds familiar.


----------

